

The Readers of Hacker News: 86% male - derekc

https://www.google.com/adplanner/#siteSearch?identifier=news.ycombinator.com&#38;geo=US&#38;trait_type=1&#38;lp=false<p>Another interesting statistic: 100% of us all went to "some college" or beyond?
======
ArcticCelt
Wow 14% female! That's at least 5 times mores than in my computers science
classes. (no joke)

~~~
oz
During my year at uni, there were about 12 girls out of the 120 cohort.
Strangely, that _also_ works out to 14%...

~~~
pkulak
That's not a great ad for your university's math department...

~~~
oz
That's a good excuse for why I dropped out...

------
BigEd781
Even if these numbers are accurate, who cares? Get ready for a shock; men and
women are different. We think differently, act differently, and like different
things. Why is that bad?

~~~
_delirium
There seem to be changes over time that are larger than genetic drift could
account for, though. For example, in 1985, about 35% of undergrad CS degrees
were awarded to women, while in 2008, it was 18%. What caused the proportion
to drop in half over that time period?

------
gphil
Now that I think about it, it's always felt 100% male to me. Can any females
speak up and prove me wrong?

~~~
AmberShah
Really? REALLY?

sigh...

------
nearestneighbor
Sorry, but both of these stats are bullshit.

------
sparkiegeek
100% when you look at data for UK, though it appears we're less educated - 23%
"High School"

~~~
gstar
Per capita, people in the UK are more likely to have a degree - they converted
all tertiary schools (formerly polytechnics) into universities in 1992.

------
Mistone
shocking.lol. while def has correlations to the dev/startup community, HN is a
very low design site, super info driven, seems like that would appeal more to
male demo then female.

~~~
AmberShah
I don't think it has anything to do with the design or the fact that it's info
driven as it does the type of content. 12% was the amount of females
graduating in computer science last time I checked, so it actually matches up
pretty well.

~~~
chc
Seriously, any other explanation for this is like noticing that 50% of the US
population doesn't have a uterus and deciding, "Well, birth control is very
popular in more highly developed nations, so maybe Americans commonly have
their reproductive systems removed."

